# Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2012)

*Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]


----------



## Rayken (15. April 2012)

*Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*

Die AR Drohne für ~50€ und Android Support wäre ne Überlegung wert aber 199€ ist zu viel..


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*

Auch 199€ ist total preiswert im Vergleich zum vorherigen Preis. (glaube ca. 599€ hat die gekostet)
Ein großer makel ist halt der Android Support. Ohne den werde ich sie mir nicht anschaffen.


----------



## Superwip (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*



> Flugkünstler können die Drone per iPhone, iPod Touch oder iPad steuern. Eine weitere Fernbedienung liegt nicht bei, wer also kein iOS-Gerät besitzt, kann mit der Parrot-Drohne nichts anfangen.


 
Das stimmt nicht, die Drohne wird per *W-LAN* gesteuert, es gibt auch -inoffizielle- (PC) Windows, Linux und Android Software über die sie gesteuert werden kann.

Zu behaupten, dass ein iOS Gerät nötig wäre ist jedenfalls falsch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2012)

*AW: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte gern ein gemauertes Zelt im WTC Design im Maßstab 1 : 1


----------



## Rollora (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Die AR Drohne für ~50€ und Android Support wäre ne Überlegung wert aber 199€ ist zu viel..


 Selber bauen geht auch. Das ist eigentlich nichtmal schwierig, man kann die benötigten Controller kaufen sowie eigentlich deppeneinfach unter Android oder ähnlichem programmieren. 
Ich hab mich da mal mit einem SUN SPOT rumgespielt, ist schon 4 Jahre her, aber ging eigenltlich nicht so schwer und jetzt nach einigen Experimenten mit Android würde das wohl auch gehen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kuriose Amazon-Artikel aufgespürt - Größtes Puzzle der Welt und Parrot AR.Drone nur noch 199 Euro (+Video) [Anzeige]*



Leandros schrieb:


> Auch 199€ ist total preiswert im Vergleich zum vorherigen Preis. (glaube ca. 599€ hat die gekostet)
> Ein großer makel ist halt der Android Support. Ohne den werde ich sie mir nicht anschaffen.


 
Die Drone hat am Anfang immer 299.-€ gekostet. der Akku hält ca. 10-15 Minuten durch. Danach heißt es 2 1/2 Stunden laden oder Wechselakku einstecken.
Ist absolutes Spielzeug. Echte Enthusiasten, die daran Interesse haben bauen sich sowas eher selber.

z.B. bei der Seite kann man Bausätze kaufen.
https://www.mikrocontroller.com/ind...ath=80&zenid=e2718d623e97101b515718fedbcb5920

Die kostet geschmeidige 875€ und kann sogar etwas Gewicht tragen, was die Drone ja nicht kann.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6366491

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder lieber einen Oktokopter für 1700€ Die kann man sogar Bier holen schicken^^.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/4173690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

